# How to find a medium-crappy TEFL course?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi guys. It's been a while. Life is going great here in Sunny Spain. I'm at the stage now in setting up my life where I'm thinking of working just a few hours a week. I'm allowed to make 50 euros a week on my Canadian disability pension, so I'm thinking of teaching English for a few hours a week.

Since I'll only be working for a few hours, it certainly doesn't make it worth my while to pay the €1,500 for a CELTA or TESOL course. I don't have that kind of money to spare anyway. So I'm looking for something cheap. But you get what you pay for. I don't want a really bad course because then it's not recognised and it won't train me well. So I'm looking for something in between, or medium crappy. Up until now I've talked to friends here to make this decision, but no one agrees on what is a medium-crappy course. 

I have this in mind. I'm looking at the 120-hour online course. They have a half-price special until the end of today. What do you think?

https://www.theteflacademy.com/eu/online-course


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Hi guys. It's been a while. Life is going great here in Sunny Spain. I'm at the stage now in setting up my life where I'm thinking of working just a few hours a week. I'm allowed to make 50 euros a week on my Canadian disability pension, so I'm thinking of teaching English for a few hours a week.
> 
> Since I'll only be working for a few hours, it certainly doesn't make it worth my while to pay the €1,500 for a CELTA or TESOL course. I don't have that kind of money to spare anyway. So I'm looking for something cheap. But you get what you pay for. I don't want a really bad course because then it's not recognised and it won't train me well. So I'm looking for something in between, or medium crappy. Up until now I've talked to friends here to make this decision, but no one agrees on what is a medium-crappy course.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Glads all is well. I used a different company 

£100 off Selected TEFL Courses - TEFL Org UK

They are also offering a discount today


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Welcome back, Glads all is well. I used a different company
> 
> £100 off Selected TEFL Courses - TEFL Org UK
> 
> They are also offering a discount today


Hi Megsmum :smile: Thanks so much for that! It looks like it's about the same quality of the other course. Have you been able to find work easily with your certificate?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Megsmum :smile: Thanks so much for that! It looks like it's about the same quality of the other course. Have you been able to find work easily with your certificate?


Yes no problem at all. However, I was fortunate to "fall" into both my jobs. Also Once I've paid autonomy there's very little left over for anything else, I do it for the health cover


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Yes no problem at all. However, I was fortunate to "fall" into both my jobs. Also Once I've paid autonomy there's very little left over for anything else, I do it for the health cover


I'm not doing autonomo for that reason - I won't even make enough to pay autonomo. So I'm hoping to work for companies who will pay my government taxes. There aren't a lot of them, but some of them will hire for only a few hours. 

Do you know of other people who have these sorts of certificates (medium crappy)? Do they get work?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi AllHeart, glad things are going well for you. We've missed you! :wave:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We were worried about you.ray:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Alcalaina & Jimenato! :kiss: I missed you guys too. Yes, all is going really, really well. I hope you guys are all okay too. I can't believe this is already my third Christmas in Spain!

Well, I decided to sign up for the course. I just did it!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't answer your question but it's good to see you back on the Forumxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hello there,
It's probably best to go for a good online course.
One thing that schools like is for people to have teaching practice which you most probably won't get on an online course, but you could try going into a local academy (that has a good name) and volunteering to be a classroom assistant, much as people do in childrens schools in England at least, but I don't mean just for kids classes. You can give real native language to the students and could help the teacher out whilst picking up some tips yourself and making perhaps some good contacts. It's not a very convential way of doing it, but I don't think that will put you off


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Pesky Wesky  Yes, I've heard that too, that a lot of places require certificates that have class work. The company I've chosen has another course that is a mix of 100 hours online and 20 hours in the classroom. But it's the twice the price, so I can't afford it. I might end up doing volunteer work. That's a good suggestion - thank you. But if a company lets me in without the classroom training, then I'll get hands-on work and won't need that. 

Hi Mary  I never left. I just haven't signed in for a while. I have to use my computer time for other things - now even more so with studying on the computer. But I'll probably never ever leave this place. Brings to mind...


----------

